# Moore pattern scraping



## Sblack (Oct 1, 2018)

Robin Renzetti just posted a video on how he does scraping using the moore pattern. I am sure most of you have seen his machining work. He does the most high precision work that I have ever scene (not saying much but...) and everything he poss is mind blowing. I guess Moore makes high precision jig grinders and other lab quality tools. His technique is different than Richards, but I don't think they are in the same business at all. Richard rebuilt machines, whereas Robin makes extreme high precision lab quality tooling and measuring equipment. Anyway, there is always more than one way to do something and I am sure you will all find it interesting. I think hus channel is called robrenz but I am sure you can find it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Sblack (Oct 1, 2018)

Yep that's the one. If you don't know this channel, check it out. Most of it is WAY over my head, but still fascinating. Robin is a genius, no question about it.


----------



## BriancCc (Oct 1, 2018)

Wow, he's not kidding about getting warmed up. At 7 min he's on fire. It always seemed to me that the Moore pattern would be slow but that's clearly not the case.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Oct 3, 2018)

The hook scraping he is doing is a German Technique that was popular in the NE USA.  I worked with a Pratt and Whitney Journeyman who was taught that method in the 60's at Pratt.  He moved to Arizona and was working at Garrett Jet Engines when he and I met in the early 1980's before I started to teach scraping classes at GM.  Down at Garrett I was learning how to rebuild Gleason Curvic Coupling Grinding machines.  They were then installing a new product called Turcite and a company in MN sold them one and it was going to be rebuilt before Garrett got it.  

I have re-scraped to better then new (40+ PPI and .00005"/12" accuracy) a few Moore Jig Bores, Jig Grinders and Moore testing machines.   I showed the Garrett Forman my way of scraping, the scoop or push and lift method, he showed me his .   Both are used to not leave a burr at the end of the stroke.  In My Opinion neither is better then the other.  

Professional Instruments who also own Air Bearings Inc in MPLS sent 2 of their Journeymen Scrapers out to Moore to learn how to "Hook" scrape as Air Bearings Inc. back in the 1990's.  They were buying from Moore used and new Jig Bore bases to machine a DVD and CD cutting machines.   After they learned the Moore Hook technique they hired me to teach them how to use a BIAX Power Scraper to scraper 40 + points.    So as you said their are many ways to scrape, none better then the other.  The Moore technique is beautiful and for those who want to read about it.  Buy a copy of The Foundations of Mechanical Accuracy write by Wayne Moore.

Tom Lipton who Robin scraped his level took one of my Scraping Classes last spring in CA, check out Tom Lipton of Oxtool and get it from his mouth.

I scraped the Moore machines using the technique my Dad was taught  by German (1930's) immigrants in MN during WW2 at Northern Ordinance, a huge defense plant.   I still prefer to Power Scraper as it is a whole lot easier on the muscles and we can get 40 PPI a whole lot faster then pushing and twisting a hand operated hand scraper.  Rich


----------

